# Looking for reputable breeder in Massachusetts area



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello - I'm new to the Havanese forum! It's been about a month since our family said goodbye to our beautiful Havanese Bailey - I didn't think we would be looking so soon for a new dog. I am a little nervous about finding a good breeder as it has been 11 years and I'm unable to contact the previous breeder (Rochester, NY). I live in Massachusetts and I'm willing to travel in New England/NY but feel very reluctant to have a dog "shipped" if the distance is too far. 

Should I be posting in a different forum with this question? I welcome any private messages - I understand it may not be the place for breeders to advertise, etc. I also want to have my eyes wide open to any obvious "bad breeders" or puppy mill type breeders. 

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Leigh and welcome. I, too, am from MA and lost my Bailey a year and a half ago at the age of 15. I am fortunate, though, to still have Tyler who is 15 1/2 yo. At the time I got my boys, they were considered a rare breed and there were none to be found in MA. They came from NC and VA. I don't know of any breeders in MA but if you go onto the HCA website you will find a list of breeders. Don't forget to read the section of this forum regarding "red flags" when talking with breeders. It is very informative and definitely a "must read". You mentioned that you don't want a puppy shipped and, rest assured, no reputable breeder will do that. You may have to travel to get puppy who has had a good start in life by his breeder, but it will certainly be worth it. I know I will be doing that when the time comes for me to get my puppy. That ironic part about that is that I am a senior and have never flown commercially but will definitely bite the bullet and do it if I have to to get the best pup I can. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for the speedy reply - much appreciated! I'm sorry about your Bailey, it is heartbreaking to say good-bye to a well loved pet. I will definitely check out the information on the forum.

When we got our dog, I had never seen a Havanese in person, so it was a leap of faith to get her ... this time around, I know I absolutely want a Havanese, but it's a little scary to know who to trust - I'm glad I found this forum, there is a lot of good information and support here!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

You're welcome. There is another source you could try and that's the NE Havanese Club. I don't know how active they are but maybe you could find someone through them in the NE area. I do know that there were a couple of breeders in MA at one point. One I know is not still breeding and the other I had bad luck with 16 years ago when I was researching the breed as I also had never seen a Hav in person before we got Bailey and just wanted to see one. I contacted her and she was not very receptive to having us come over to her place. I agree that it's tough to find someone to trust. That's why I mentioned that you may have to extend your search a little wider than just MA and/or NE. I have a friend in the area who I will be seeing within the next couple of weeks or so who is knowledgeable about the breed and lives locally. I would be happy to ask her opinion and let you know in a PM what she thinks. She is someone who I trust. Hope that helps, Leigh.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you Sandypaws ... I just got the significance of your name (Cape Cod/Havanese walking on the beach) !

I would welcome your friend's advice, thank you. I will be visiting someone in Rhode Island tomorrow afternoon - taking a chance and another leap of faith!

I read your reply to Cajun_Mike regarding his dog Tucker - it's heartbreaking! My dog Bailey had congestive heart failure so to read both his and your story was all too familiar. We were fortunate to have Bailey with us for over a year which was much longer than expected. Lots of daily medications and TLC.

I'm glad I joined the Havanese Forum today - I really wish I had been connected in the past!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Check into kamelott kennels (Toby Biller) Moorea havanese (Mary Cane) don't know if they have litters planned but great breeders and involved with the New England Hav club so could also refer you to others who do it right.


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Leigh

I left you a PM with some info!

LeeAnn


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you Missy for the information - I found a breeder in RI on Saturday that I felt good about and actually visited yesterday with my family. The puppies are only 6 weeks and not ready to go home yet, but we all fell in love with them and will definitely bring one home when the time is right - 5-6 more weeks. I've made a lot of phone calls and have sent emails to breeders - not including the breeders you mentioned. I'm not able to reach our first breeder from NY so I'm starting from scratch and trying to use good references and gut instinct to find the next puppy!


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry LeeAnn, I did not see a PM from you ... I will check again - thanks! I see you are from Massachusetts too - beautiful dogs!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Leigh said:


> Thank you Missy for the information - I found a breeder in RI on Saturday that I felt good about and actually visited yesterday with my family. The puppies are only 6 weeks and not ready to go home yet, but we all fell in love with them and will definitely bring one home when the time is right - 5-6 more weeks. I've made a lot of phone calls and have sent emails to breeders - not including the breeders you mentioned. I'm not able to reach our first breeder from NY so I'm starting from scratch and trying to use good references and gut instinct to find the next puppy!


Use caution. There is a particular breeder in RI that several people have had problems with.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leigh said:


> Thank you Sandypaws ... I just got the significance of your name (Cape Cod/Havanese walking on the beach) !
> 
> I would welcome your friend's advice, thank you. I will be visiting someone in Rhode Island tomorrow afternoon - taking a chance and another leap of faith!
> 
> I'm glad I joined the Havanese Forum today - I really wish I had been connected in the past!


Is the person you're visiting in RI Pam Sowa? If so, I can definitely recommend her. She hasn't been breeding for long, but she has done an excellent job health testing her dogs, showing them in both conformation and performance venues, and raises them right.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Use caution. There is a particular breeder in RI that several people have had problems with.


Oh, that's right!!! Forgot about that one! There is definitely one breeder in RI that you want to avoid. Don't make the same mistake many have. (OTOH, I doubt that breeder would be concerned about keeping puppies until they were 11 or 12 weeks old)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Looking for a reputable breeder in Massachusetts*



krandall said:


> Is the person you're visiting in RI Pam Sowa? If so, I can definitely recommend her. She hasn't been breeding for long, but she has done an excellent job health testing her dogs, showing them in both conformation and performance venues, and raises them right.


Hey Karen, I sent a PM to Leigh and told her about Pam Sowa and that I was sure you would endorse her. Glad I was right.

BTW, where have you been? I've missed you and glad you're back.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Claudia DeVita
DeVita Havanese
Stamford/Greenwich, CT
203-869-1018
[email protected] 
www.DeVitaHavanese.com

I recommend you go to the breeder directory for the HCA. I found Claudia in CT and I know her personally. She's been breeding for many years and gives lots of support to her puppy buyers, she also health tests and shows. She works hard for the HCA volunteering her time and gives back to the breed. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you Krandall for the endorsement - yes, that is the breeder! Excellent to hear that. And Gableshavs, thank you for Claudia DeVita's name - I actually spoke with her the day before I spoke with the Sowa family and was impressed with her - if I'm remembering correctly, the litter she had was very young and unavailable for a long while.

I am so appreciative of the help from everyone - this forum is a wonderful resource!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Hey Karen, I sent a PM to Leigh and told her about Pam Sowa and that I was sure you would endorse her. Glad I was right.
> 
> BTW, where have you been? I've missed you and glad you're back.


I've been in Kerala, India for 3 weeks! Still a bit jet-laggy, but getting caught up. Unfortunately, I think I caught an air plane cold on the way home, and I'm stewarding at a show and go tomorrow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leigh said:


> Thank you Krandall for the endorsement - yes, that is the breeder! Excellent to hear that. And Gableshavs, thank you for Claudia DeVita's name - I actually spoke with her the day before I spoke with the Sowa family and was impressed with her - if I'm remembering correctly, the litter she had was very young and unavailable for a long while.
> 
> I am so appreciative of the help from everyone - this forum is a wonderful resource!


You won't go wrong with one of Pam's puppies. I know the parents, and they have great temperaments. And you met Pam... she does everything by the book!


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Leigh,

Im so glad you found what sounds like a fantastic breeder! I have no idea what happened to the PMs I wrote but it sure seems like it's worked out wonderfully for you! Yes, I am from Massachusetts too, in the MetroWest area. Where in Massachusetts are you?
Cant wait to hear all about your new puppy and see your puppy pics!
LeeAnn


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Looking for a reputable breeder in Massachusetts*



Cubby said:


> Hi Leigh,
> 
> Im so glad you found what sounds like a fantastic breeder! I have no idea what happened to the PMs I wrote but it sure seems like it's worked out wonderfully for you! Yes, I am from Massachusetts too, in the MetroWest area. Where in Massachusetts are you?
> Cant wait to hear all about your new puppy and see your puppy pics!
> LeeAnn


I have received all of your PMs, LeeAnn and I think you've gotten mine, so you're not doing it all wrong. Keep trying!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cubby said:


> Hi Leigh,
> 
> Im so glad you found what sounds like a fantastic breeder! I have no idea what happened to the PMs I wrote but it sure seems like it's worked out wonderfully for you! Yes, I am from Massachusetts too, in the MetroWest area. Where in Massachusetts are you?
> Cant wait to hear all about your new puppy and see your puppy pics!
> LeeAnn


I'm in Metrowest too, and there are a bunch of other Hav owners in the vicinity too. We're going to have to have another play date once the weather gets nicer!!!

BTW, Cubby is adorable!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Looking for a reputable breeder in Massachusetts*



krandall said:


> I've been in Kerala, India for 3 weeks! Still a bit jet-laggy, but getting caught up. Unfortunately, I think I caught an air plane cold on the way home, and I'm stewarding at a show and go tomorrow!


You don't happen to be stewarding at The Dog Paddle on the Cape tomorrow by any chance, as Bud and I are going over tomorrow morning as spectators. 
Also, were you vacationing in India or there on business and how did Kodi do with his Mommy gone that long?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> You don't happen to be stewarding at The Dog Paddle on the Cape tomorrow by any chance, as Bud and I are going over tomorrow morning as spectators.
> Also, were you vacationing in India or there on business and how did Kodi do with his Mommy gone that long?


No, it's a show-and-go at MasterPeace. If you steward, you get to run your dog for free. The only problem is that I'm coming down with a post-flight cold. I'll see how I feel in the morning. They usually have enough help that someone can fill in if needed.

It was sort-of business. I study aquatic plants (you've seen my tanks) and I was in India doing research for some articles. But it's something I love to do, so it doesn't feel like work. (most of the time!) I'll post some of the "fun photos once I get through them all. I took over 1200 photos in 3 weeks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Metro west here too! Glad it's Pam and not the other breeder in RI. I at first mentioned her as a red flag... But decided to edit it out. My Jasper is from the questionable breeder ... And I love him to pieces, he was right for us, but would steer others away from her, so I am glad others spoke up.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> No, it's a show-and-go at MasterPeace. If you steward, you get to run your dog for free. The only problem is that I'm coming down with a post-flight cold. I'll see how I feel in the morning. They usually have enough help that someone can fill in if needed.
> 
> It was sort-of business. I study aquatic plants (you've seen my tanks) and I was in India doing research for some articles. But it's something I love to do, so it doesn't feel like work. (most of the time!) I'll post some of the "fun photos once I get through them all. I took over 1200 photos in 3 weeks.


ha ha, afraid we've got your 'beat' Karen ... just getting home from 10 days in Maui and my HUSBAND took over 3500 pictures. INSANE!!! I "only" took 800... lol oi vey.:help:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, afraid we've got your 'beat' Karen ... just getting home from 10 days in Maui and my HUSBAND took over 3500 pictures. INSANE!!! I "only" took 800... lol oi vey.:help:


OK, you definitely win!:clap2:


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

krandall said:


> I've been in Kerala, India for 3 weeks! Still a bit jet-laggy, but getting caught up. Unfortunately, I think I caught an air plane cold on the way home, and I'm stewarding at a show and go tomorrow!


Gosh, Karen, Kerala? That's where I am from... How did you like it? Kerala is called the God's own country... Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AnnaM said:


> Gosh, Karen, Kerala? That's where I am from... How did you like it? Kerala is called the God's own country... Hope you had a wonderful time!


Very nice people, and some lovely scenery. I still have a bit of trouble adjusting to how women are treated there, though. At times we felt like two slightly backward children being gently guided in the right direction.<g> Thank heavens we had a wonderful driver who handled all the "men things" for us.<g> (He also helped us choose foods that were tasty but didn't burn our mouths off. He called the food he ordered for us "baby food" )


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'm in Metrowest too, and there are a bunch of other Hav owners in the vicinity too. We're going to have to have another play date once the weather gets nicer!!!
> 
> BTW, Cubby is adorable!


Hi there! Wow so nice to know there are other Hav owners in the area, though Ive never run into any. I seem to never see any havs around but Id love to!
A play date sounds great!! Ive never been to a Hav playdate it would be so fun to see Henry run around with other Havs. Oh, yes, my little Havanese is named Henry, and thank you we think hes adorable too  The name Cubby belongs to my 12 yr old bichon. I joined 3 years ago when I only had Cubby, looking for advice and help finding a Hav to add to my family. I remember your name and that you were so helpful to me, thank you again. Since then Ive come on and off the forum mostly lurking and only lately have a bit more time to stick around. So since you are in my area, may I ask if you know of a good groomer? Henry got butchered back in December just before Christmas, we are still dealing with the choppiness but it is growing out little by little. If you know of anyone please let me know.

Again, so HAPPY there are other Metrowest-ers around with Havs!
LeeAnn


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Missy said:


> Metro west here too! Glad it's Pam and not the other breeder in RI. I at first mentioned her as a red flag... But decided to edit it out. My Jasper is from the questionable breeder ... And I love him to pieces, he was right for us, but would steer others away from her, so I am glad others spoke up.


Yay! another metro west-er with Havs


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

krandall said:


> Very nice people, and some lovely scenery. I still have a bit of trouble adjusting to how women are treated there, though. At times we felt like two slightly backward children being gently guided in the right direction.<g> Thank heavens we had a wonderful driver who handled all the "men things" for us.<g> (He also helped us choose foods that were tasty but didn't burn our mouths off. He called the food he ordered for us "baby food" )


LOL... Wonder what that 'baby food' was...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Lee Ann, I sent you a private message.


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

RitaandRiley said:


> Lee Ann, I sent you a private message.


Hi Rita,
I just sent you a reply. I hope you get it, Ive had a little trouble lately but hope my messages are fixed. If you dont receive it, let me know!
LeeAnn


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cubby said:


> Hi there! Wow so nice to know there are other Hav owners in the area, though Ive never run into any. I seem to never see any havs around but Id love to!
> A play date sounds great!! Ive never been to a Hav playdate it would be so fun to see Henry run around with other Havs. Oh, yes, my little Havanese is named Henry, and thank you we think hes adorable too  The name Cubby belongs to my 12 yr old bichon. I joined 3 years ago when I only had Cubby, looking for advice and help finding a Hav to add to my family. I remember your name and that you were so helpful to me, thank you again. Since then Ive come on and off the forum mostly lurking and only lately have a bit more time to stick around. So since you are in my area, may I ask if you know of a good groomer? Henry got butchered back in December just before Christmas, we are still dealing with the choppiness but it is growing out little by little. If you know of anyone please let me know.
> 
> Again, so HAPPY there are other Metrowest-ers around with Havs!
> LeeAnn


I use two people that I like. Emily Michele at Especially for Pets in Medway has been grooming Kodi recently, but she is going out on maternity leave in a week or two. Before Emily, I used Michelle Ellertson, who is the Noseworks trainer at MasterPeace in Franklin, and also grooms at Petco in Dedham(?). (she did Kodi at MasterPeace, so I'm not positive which Petco she grooms at) Michelle got hurt and wasn't able to groom for a while, which was when I switched to Emily. Now that Emily is going out on maternity leave, I'm planning on going back to Michelle. Both do a great job on Kodi, but keep in mind that since he is in long coat, they do very little. They just trim his nails, feet and sanitary. I haven't seen a puppy cut from Emily. I have seen a Havanese in a long puppy cut that Michelle does, and he looks good to me.


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info! Henry is only just now beginning to look like a Havanese again. He had a horrible haircut in December. Id like to find a groomer who can help us get Henrys cut back to normal. I know, its a long growing out process but little by little. Mary has an excellent summertime groomer so I cant wait to get both my boys to her person . Does the place you mention also do training?
Again, thanks for all the help and hope to meet you with our Havs someday
LeeAnn


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cubby said:


> Thank you so much for the info! Henry is only just now beginning to look like a Havanese again. He had a horrible haircut in December. Id like to find a groomer who can help us get Henrys cut back to normal. I know, its a long growing out process but little by little. Mary has an excellent summertime groomer so I cant wait to get both my boys to her person . Does the place you mention also do training?
> Again, thanks for all the help and hope to meet you with our Havs someday
> LeeAnn


Just remember that when it comes to puppy cuts, "normal" is in the eye of the beholder. the way you want Henry to look may be very different from what someone else wants. So you not only need to find a good groomer, but communicate very clearly. I also insist on being there while Kodi is being groomed, so I can talk to the groomer during the process and make decisions on the spot. That is a large part of why I chose to work with these two groomers. In both instances, they were open to me being there while Kodi is groomed. I would NOT just drop him off and pick him up anywhere!!! (and this isn't only in terms of the groom job... I don't want him to have to sit in a cage for hours with other dogs barking, and lots of noise and bustle around him. I want to get in and out as quickly as possible.

Especially for Pets does some pet-type classes. I have no idea of the quality, as I've never used them. MasterPeace is where I train regularly with Kodi. (and why Michelle can groom him there, since we're there anyway) They have awesome instructors for everything from pet classes and puppy K to high level competition obedience, agility and nosework.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we have a great breeder in Ashland. Of course we keep the boys in a puppy cut. but he has done good longer trims too. (well 4 inches in legnth is the longest we've ever been able to grow them out to) send me a pm if Ashland is close enough to you and I will give you the info.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Looking for a reputable breeder in Massachusetts*



Cubby said:


> Thank you so much for the info! Henry is only just now beginning to look like a Havanese again. He had a horrible haircut in December. Id like to find a groomer who can help us get Henrys cut back to normal. I know, its a long growing out process but little by little. Mary has an excellent summertime groomer so I cant wait to get both my boys to her person . Does the place you mention also do training?
> Again, thanks for all the help and hope to meet you with our Havs someday
> LeeAnn


FYI, LeeAnn, Shauna does not use cages in her grooming salon. If your dog is there only for grooming, when she finishes with him, he's put in an expen right in the salon (she has a very large area) to wait for you or if you want him to stay for playtime, he can mingle with the doggie daycare group and have the run of the place, under supervision. She tries to simulate a home environment. It has worked very well for us. When I had Bailey, I asked that the two of them be put in an expen and not mingle with the others, as I didn't know how Bailey would react. Tyler, however, has been mingling lately. I think I told you how he runs with all the dogs and then stops while they play together, as he is the old man of the group and not the playing type. She also has a self-wash area so I know she has clients in the salon. I think she may even show you how to groom your dog if you want that, but don't quote me on that. I can ask, if you're interested in that or hanging around. Just let me know. I already told her to expect you this summer.


----------

